
YouTube offline video downloads are supported in 125 countries - NicoJuicy
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/03/01/youtube-updates-list-countries-support-offline-video-downloads/
======
John_KZ
You can now deliver your propaganda in war-stricken countries with limited
bandwidth. Neat.

